# Skye Jessie Moore, 02/06/08, the baby that couldnt wait!



## B4byAnge1

Hey everyone, just thought I would post my birth story up...first chance ive had to use the computer...Id forgotten how crazy having a baby is! All routine is out of the window!

OK, sorry if this goes on a bit! I was just expecting to write a quick story saying I had went for my elective section on Tuesday the 3rd of June but it didnt quite happen like that in the end!

I was booked in for an elective as my last little boy was 9 pounds 11, and ended up in an emergency section, due to non progression after inducement, which they believed to be down to the fact his head wouldnt have entered the birth canal, Im 5'2, and they reckoned that after numerous growth scans, Skye would be a similar size, and it would be safer all around to have a planned cesarean section. 

On the Friday before the section I lost my plug, was surprised but posted on here for some reasssurance, and spoke to my midwife, I wasnt getting any contractions so wasnt too worried, thought I would make it to the tuesday morning! Then on Monday I was just sitting watching TV when I felt a pop! My waters had broke! I phoned my MW in a panic, shoved the last of my stuff into a case, and put on a pad, which was soaked through within 5 minutes. I couldnt believe it! This was at 6pm on Monday night and I was to be at the hospital at 8am the next morning, still 9 days early than my due date! On the way to the hospital I started contracting, they examined me, and I wasnt dilating yet, but we live on an island, and there was absolutely no way they would keep me there, I didnt want to stay any way. They called the royal navy seaking helicopter which comes over for medical emergencies..it took about an hour odds to get there, maybe a little more. It lands in a local park and there were loads of people standing about lol...Im waddling on to it, still leaking waters everywhere! My little boy was really excited, but think he was a bit upset when me and daddy went away..they were filming for a documentary was well, following the crew of the helicopter, so now Im going to be on TV..contracting, soaking...argh! 

After a 10 minute flight we got to the big hospital, booked in, and was monitored and examined. Everything was fine, LO was doing brilliant, I was contracting midly but didnt need any pain relief. They even offered me the chance of trialling a natural labour but after some discussion we decided that it wasnt for the best as I was booked in for 12 hours time any way. About 10:30 pm they took me down to the theatre to have a spinal, which they could NOT get in for over an hour...omg that was sore, it was because my bump was so big, I couldnt lean over enough...when the anaesthetist finally got it in everyone in the room was cheering! I was so scared they would have to knock me out! 

The cesarean was very straight forward after that, she was born at 23.59! on the 2nd of June...so just 1 minute earlier than the day the section was due! She was 10 pounds 5 ounces! A big girl with a head of dark hair, screaming her head off! I began to get some feeling back when they were sewing me up which was very strange, they had to get me gas and air and put some pain relief into my drip, but it eased off. They also let me see my placenta in a plastic pot..I wanted to see it last time but never got the chance in the hurry...it was huge! Really didnt expect it to be quite as big! 

Anyway, I got out of hospital on the Thursday, wound is healing well, and suprisingly mobile. Breastfeeding seems to be going really well, first few days were hellish but now my milk is through she seems a lot happier. Only problem is that Ive been diagnosed with MRSA after an outbreak on our ward...its in my groin rather than my wound, so ive just got to be extra extra hygenic, washing my hands about 100 times a day, 3 baths, carefuly with dressings etc, Skye is fine, and they dont seem too worried about it, so Im trying not to get myself in a fuss about it, dont want to think back to skyes first few days and all Im doing is freaking out! Ill see if I can get pics working, never posted any on here before, and madam is wanting another feed, so if I cant get them Ill update later!

As I said, sorry for the huge story! Just lots to tell! This website and you girls have been brilliant for information during pregnancy, so just wanted to say thanks too! x


----------



## ANGYPANGY

what an adventure. glad LO came out great.


----------



## doctordeesmrs

What a birth story congratulations


----------



## Newt

wow, now that, is a birth story :lol: congratulations


----------



## princess_bump

amazing :happydance: thank you for posting your birth story 
congratulations :happydance:


----------



## polo_princess

wow what a story!!

congratulations!!


----------



## AquaDementia

Congrats!


----------



## AppleBlossom

congrats :)


----------



## CK Too

Wow an amazing birth story. Congratulations and well done.


----------



## nikky0907

Wow! Thats a birth story!

Congratulations on your new addition!xxx


----------



## tinytoes

congratulations!
Really enjoyed reading your story - you'll have to let us know when the hellicopter footage is due on TV!!

Enjoy your family xx


----------



## babe2ooo

wow it all happened to you didnt it. well done congrats


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations honey! Wow, what a birth story. :hug:


----------



## luckyme225

congrats!!


----------



## clairebear

now that is a story congrats hun xx be looking for u on the tv xx


----------



## sglascoe

congratulations on your baby girl


----------



## pepperflake

Wow! Big girl! Glad everything turned out ok! Can't wait to see pictures :D


----------



## Samantha675

Just goes to show these little ones have a mind and plans of their own!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## carries

Wow what a story...glad you are both haome and happy :) Well done!


----------



## smartie

Glad all is well, congratulations!


----------



## charveyron

Congratulations :pink:


----------



## coz

congrats xxx


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations and well done xx


----------



## orange-sox

Congratulations! That is one heck of a birth story, I love the name Skye (how apt considering how you got to the hospital *chuckles* yes i am simple :rofl: )

Can't wait to see the pictures, and I will keep an eye out for you on the telly!!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congrats, :D :D :D


----------



## BurtonBaby

Congrats! Sounds like you had quite the journey!!


----------



## maybebaby

Wow what an exciting birthday!! Congratulations!! :hugs:


----------



## Ann-Marie

Thats a mega birth story !!! Well done you... any clues when it will be on TV !! :D

Congrats :hug:


----------



## Blob

Wow thats amazing congrats on your little girly :)


----------



## lynz

congrats xx


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrats hunni xx


----------



## Belle

Congratulations!!! xx


----------



## Lauz_1601

wow thats a story and half! will u watch the documantry ? would be so mad to see yourself on tv like that! congratulations on your new arrival, she is beautiful xxxx


----------

